# 280 Out of a Target Bow??



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

I shoot a Conquest 3 with Max cam 41" ata

28" draw at 57-58#, getting 283 with Carbon Express CXL SS 150, weighing about 300 grain. Shooting fingers.


I bet you could get close with your arrows with some tweaking, maybe a tad lighter.


----------



## bowtech261 (Apr 2, 2009)

You can look at a bowtech captian. Are a ross my friend has one and loves it


----------



## bamajk (Apr 30, 2006)

Which Ross should I get that has an ATA longer than 36in?


----------



## Bugle'm In (Jun 28, 2006)

Money Maker with the LF cams will get you 280 fairly easy as well...
40" ATA and 8" Brace


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

I shoot an Apex 7 27" 305 gr arrows (Fatboys) and get [email protected] 60 #


----------



## bamajk (Apr 30, 2006)

So that pretty much elimiates a Matthews. The Apex 7 looks like their fastest bow target bow. I need to shoot 54lb and you are getting 280 at 60#.


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

*Shark X NI !!*

My PSE Shark X NI, set at 52lbs, ACC 28s weight 277 grains 28.5 draw is shooting 285 fps!!!!


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

I am getting 282 at 58#s, 335 gr arrow, 27.5" DL with the Vantage Elite and spirals.


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

I also shoot a [email protected] 54# and a GT UL 500 @ 288.5 gr and am getting 284...60# gets me 305 with the same arrow


----------



## ArcheryNut2006 (Dec 5, 2006)

Ultra Elite with Spiral X's will do it.


----------



## dragman (Jul 12, 2008)

reylamb said:


> I am getting 282 at 58#s, 335 gr arrow, 27.5" DL with the Vantage Elite and spirals.


Great set up that gets my vote.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Hoyt ultra elite 
w spirals will get it done. If you want to save a buck and buy used a 38 ultra w vector cams are great too


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Guy's just know that he will have to have a bow that IBO's @ 330 or above to get 280 at 5gpp and his draw length. None of the bows you all have listed will do it @ 5gpp.


----------



## ABREHM58 (May 25, 2009)

I am getting 287 out of my apex 7 with 321gr GT UL 22's 60# with 28" draw


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Cowboy what bow are you refering to? My fiances am32 shoots 270fps at 52lbs w a 26 draw and a 320gr arrow. No single cam will do it but a two or hybrid will


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Im calling BS on this. I shot the AM32 at 70/27 with a 349 gr arrow and only got 284 to show consistently on the chrono. At 26" and 52lbs with an arrow that weighs 320 she shouldnt see more than 255...now where did the other 15 fps come from?


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Call it. Ill pull the chrono out tomorrow and shoot it through. Here's another mind blower for you. I tuned up a customer of mines am32 w my strings and 70lb 29dl 350gr arrow 329.6fps three times in a row.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah and are your strings under stranded? Supertuned with 1/4" less brace and ATA like some of the others. Im not saying it isnt possible at all when you go to jacking around with the specs, understranded stings, ect. But in the years ive been around and doing this ive never, even with some of the best tuners seen a bow shoot 15 almost 16 fps faster than it is rated with all the math figured in. So congratulations to you, as it sounds like you need to be the next crackers.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Cowboy I don't claim to be the greatest tuner. I know Hoyts very well and can tune them up spot on. All my strings are built std length and specs are within 1/16th of a inch. I pay close attention to nock fit is my biggest thing. But I don't want to hijack this thread anymore. Ill be glad to talk to you in a pm. 

Btw does anyone know the listed speed for a 2007 hoyt 38 ultra w vectors?


----------



## dragman (Jul 12, 2008)

CowboyJunkie said:


> Yeah and are your strings under stranded? Supertuned with 1/4" less brace and ATA like some of the others. Im not saying it isnt possible at all when you go to jacking around with the specs, understranded stings, ect. But in the years ive been around and doing this ive never, even with some of the best tuners seen a bow shoot 15 almost 16 fps faster than it is rated with all the math figured in. So congratulations to you, as it sounds like you need to be the next crackers.


I am guessing you have never bought a Hoyt! lol. I have had a few hoyts that shot well above the IBO rating. Including a supertec at 29 inches that shot 11 fps over the rating for a 30 inch Draw. I also got a razor tec to shoot 1 foot over Spec and it was an inch short also. Not saying only hoyts can do it but they are known to shoot at worst AT there rating were many other manufacturers shoot under what they claim.


----------



## aleway (Dec 27, 2008)

I don't really see why you couldn't get that speed. My x7 is rated at 305. With 60lbs and 26" draw with a mid 290gr fatboy i'm getting 273. Correct if i'm wrong (not claming to know 100% for sure) but with an 8 lb decrease you would loose about 7fps, with a 20 grain increase you would loose about 7 fps. That's 14 fps and isn't the alphamax rated at 320 or 325? So 14fps slower b/c of grains and lbs but a 15fps gain from model of bow. Mine 273, am 270. Have to be pretty close there.


----------



## ArcheryNut2006 (Dec 5, 2006)

My 2009 Hoyt Ultra Elite with 27" Spiral X cams and 53 lb draw shoots Lightspeed 500's that weigh 270 grains 298 FPS. These arrows weigh just over the 5 grains per pound. The IBO on this bow and cams is 320 FPS. Spiral Cams are quick!!!!


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Cowboy I was reading from my blackberry earlier. Did not see the post about understranded strings I use 24 strands of 452x for 95% of my strings and 22 strands of 452x for the rest. Always use 24 strands for cables. 

And yes my 38 ultra shoots 319fps w a 320gr fatboy at 60.5 lbs w a 28.5 draw. So it can be done.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

I gotta jump in here......I'd go with a Hoyt Ultra Elite, with Spirals....My own Ultra Elite is 60#, has C-2 cams, and a measured actual draw of 27 5/8"...It shoots 5 g.p.p. at approx 300 f.p.s., with a Fletcher peep, and loop....The Spiral X cams are a few f.p.s. faster than C-2's....CowboyJunkie, I'll GAURANTEE You that a Hoyt Ultra Elite, with Spirals, at 27" of draw, will shoot very near 300 f.p.s., with 5 g.p.p. arrows, and still be in Factory specs, and in good tune, and not short strung, light strand count strings, or anything funky...Hoyt bows can just be tuned to shoot fast, and sweet....The actual I.B.O. rating on a Hoyt Ultra Elite, with Spirals, is very close to 340 f.p.s.....Harperman


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Sorry Junkie, you can call all the BS you want, it does not change the reality. I just ran my bow through the ASA chrony last weekend in Il.

The Spiral X cam does not loose the typical, estimated 10 fps per inch of DL. The reasoning is simple, the cams are DL specific and are designed and optimized per cam size. Factor in that the bows are grossly underrated in the IBO category.

Again, Vantage Elite, 335 gr arrow, 58#s, 27.5" cams (actually rotated to 27.75), 283 fps on the ASA chrony. No understranded strings either, 24 strands of 452x. Out of the box, factory strings, same arrows, 63#s, the bow shot 292.


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

My vantage elite with spirals set at 60 pounds, a 27 1/2" dl shooting a 335 grain arrow is getting about 284 fps. I am pretty sure most hoyts that come with the spiral cams and XT2000 limbs will get you over 280 fps.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

reylamb said:


> Sorry Junkie, you can call all the BS you want, it does not change the reality. I just ran my bow through the ASA chrony last weekend in Il.
> 
> The Spiral X cam does not loose the typical, estimated 10 fps per inch of DL. The reasoning is simple, the cams are DL specific and are designed and optimized per cam size. Factor in that the bows are grossly underrated in the IBO category.
> 
> Again, Vantage Elite, 335 gr arrow, 58#s, 27.5" cams (actually rotated to 27.75), 283 fps on the ASA chrony. No understranded strings either, 24 strands of 452x. Out of the box, factory strings, same arrows, 63#s, the bow shot 292.


READ ABOVE...The bow mentioned DOES NOT HAVE SPIRAL X CAMS...I am well aware that the spiral x cams are quick and dont loose as much as the base cam1/2. I also am well aware that Hoyt bows can be tuned to shoot above IBO, I have owned 2 that would. But not 15-16 fps over IBO.
But i am done arguing this. The man is looking for a bow that will do 280, I apologize for starting this on his thread. anyone else that would like to continue any discussion on this I will gladly discuss it in a PM. I apologize to everyone.


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

I have a proelite with xt3000 limbs c2 cam 28" draw with a 500 fatboy 80 gr point the arrow weighed 305gr on 56 pounds it will shoot 285 all day long


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

I shoot a Mathews Conquest 4 with a 31" draw and 62 pounds. Im using carbon express X-Jammer 27s that weigh 400 grains and I am getting 281 fps.


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

You might want to look at a BowMadness XL. 
It has a 36" ATA and should get you the speed you are looking for.


----------



## 5dot (Apr 12, 2006)

*speed*

my wife shoots a prestige at 47 pounds arrow are acc weight235 and gets 288 fps i shoot a apex at 60 pounds shoot acc at 311 grains 32 inch draw and get 320. sorry wifes draw is 25 and half with americas best bow strings


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

I shoot a Prestige at 50 lbs, 280grain CXL 150 281 fps. Fatboys 300 grain I have to go up to 54 lbs for 280 fps. At 60 lbs with Fatboys 307 fps. 27 in cam.
Charlie


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

2007 Hoyt ProElite w/ XT2000 limbs and 2009 27" (actually closer to 27 3/8") Spiral X cams. 57 lbs. of draw weight. Easton A/C/C 3-28's weighing 322 grains. Speed is 274 fps. A do-it-all set-up. Go shoot 3d, field/hunter or FITA. Just pick it up and go shoot. I'm an old school 3d shooter, so the 280 fps rule is my benchmark. However, if I'm within 5 fps of that then I'm happy. Those 5 fps you are missing, you'll never see.


----------



## UltraElite 06 (Nov 21, 2007)

2009 AM32 27.5" 62 lbs. stock strings with peep and loop 315 grains goldtip 22 series arrow 299 fps consistant. 2007 38 ultra 27.5" vector cam 62 lbs same arrow loop and peep 280 fps.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

lzeplin said:


> I have a proelite with xt3000 limbs c2 cam 28" draw with a 500 fatboy 80 gr point the arrow weighed 305gr on 56 pounds it will shoot 285 all day long


Yep....cuz mine at 27.70" does 268 with a 340 grain arrow on 59 lbs....and I don't have setup to get all it will get


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

bamajk said:


> I am looking to get a target bow next year. Something that is ATA longer than 36in.
> 
> I am shooting 54lb and my draw length is 27in.
> 
> ...


Well to start off with you need a bow with a IBO of at least 331 and since most companies lie or inflate their IBO numbers I would look for one at around 336. Shooting at 54 pounds with a 300 grain arrow is taking away some speed. 

As far as bows look at the bowtech 101st, bowtech equalizer, New breed archery, wait for the long ata from strother archery, elite gt 500. I know there are more but this all I can think of.


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Bugle'm In said:


> Money Maker with the LF cams will get you 280 fairly easy as well...
> 40" ATA and 8" Brace


+1 without a doubt!!


----------



## 544daniel (Mar 3, 2007)

*Prestige*

Thanks Charlie I was worried about that. All short draw archers should try the Prestige, Fastest Mathews Target bow and it will shoot 280 at 27in draw easily at 54lbs. Shooting mine at 70lbs 26.5 draw 300fps


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Another Mathews*

I would think that a Drenaline LD with an ATA 37" would be able to reach those speeds. And blackout is the ultimate target color. Mine with a 450+gr arrow at 29" shoots in the mid 280s everytime.


----------



## southgaboy (Jan 28, 2007)

A Prestige IBO's at 332 at 30" DL (web sight shows 322 at 29"), so
you should hit 280 at you DL and DW

IBO=332 fps
minus 30 for DL
minus 34 for DW
plus 17 for arrow weight
minus 5 for weight on string

estimated speed-280 fps

The Prestige I have is a tack driver. I shoot mainly 3D, but it works pretty well as a spot bow. it holds more like a 40" than the 35.5" it is.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

I shoot an Apex 7 at 55 # 28" draw 290 gr arrow and I get 280 out of it. I will have to hand it to Hoyt they are very fast! I would also have to give props to New Breed Archery. I have a friend shooting a Cyborg at 55# 28" draw GT triple X's at around 360gr and he is getting 286! I have shot this bow and it holds like a rock!!!!


----------



## B Gowan (Mar 18, 2009)

if you wanted a ross you would have to find a pre bow tec one in a cr337 model,its 37 axel to axel i have one and shoot a 320 grain gold tip x cutter @280 with a 27.5 draw and 65#


----------



## MegaDan (Jan 23, 2007)

try a vantage elite with spiral cams
41" ata
8" brace
27" draw
298fps

very forgiving bow, and shoots like u wouldn't believe, very fast for specs


----------



## ML271 (May 17, 2007)

My Constitution I shoot at 60 lbs 342 grain arrow at 285 at 28" draw. 
My new money maker is still getting tuned so I will let you know when it gets done. (New strings came in, bought the bow on AT classified) With the old string i would guess at maybe about what the specs say 10 FPS slower than my constitution. (untuned)


----------



## Hidden Hippo (Jun 13, 2007)

I get 271 from my UltraElite with SpiralX cams on a 26.5" draw length at 54lbs. I think you could quite easily get 280 out of one with a little extra d/l.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> Hoyt ultra elite
> w spirals will get it done. If you want to save a buck and buy used a 38 ultra w vector cams are great too


:thumbs_up:wink:

Ultra Elite, Spirals, 56#, 27.5 DL, Fatboy 500 weighing 324 grains, 283 fps!!!!

You could back down the poundage and use 80 grain tips and be at 300 grains and 280 fps EASY!!!


----------



## birddawg (Jul 23, 2009)

I have shot a conquest 27 inch draw mini max cams 5gpp at 282. Done it with two different bows the mini max cam seems to be faster than the other


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Diamond Marquis, 52#, 27.5", 266 gr. Easton Flatline=282fps.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

My Pearson z34 at 60lbs and 330 gr arrow gets 286...... and a little change to the limb load im getting 305


----------



## Old Man Archer (Mar 31, 2009)

*Elite XLR 37'' A to A*

XLR 27'' draw with Cuda cams 286 fps smooth and accurate.


----------



## HCA Iron Mace (Jul 3, 2009)

Old Man Archer said:


> XLR 27'' draw with Cuda cams 286 fps smooth and accurate.


The Mace 55lb 26.75dl 320grain arrow 280
XLR 27dl 63lb 330grain arrow 283


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

I've got a 09' hoyt seven37- 37 in ATA 29 in draw at 57lbs with fatboys getting 287 bone stock. I can speed it up for I.B.O. or slow it way down and shoot spots and A.S.A.


----------



## ctmartinshooter (Aug 16, 2003)

ArcheryNut2006 said:


> Ultra Elite with Spiral X's will do it.


That would be (and is) my choice as well.


----------



## midskier (Feb 10, 2005)

Hoyt UltraTec Blue Fusion, XT 3000, Spirals @ 55lbs, VICTORY X-RINGER-HV 332 gr @ 276fps,


----------



## jdirvin (May 24, 2009)

Mathews Prestige shoots 262 fps at only 38 lbs with 250gr arrow at 27.5" draw.


----------



## introverted (Jan 2, 2009)

i'm getting 280 with a 28" draw, 53 pounds, a 26" cxl 150 with a 70 grain point with a hoyt 737

fwiw


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

CowboyJunkie said:


> Guy's just know that he will have to have a bow that IBO's @ 330 or above to get 280 at 5gpp and his draw length. None of the bows you all have listed will do it @ 5gpp.


The prestige will.


----------



## kody10 (Apr 24, 2009)

the 2010 pearson advantage!


----------



## Smoken (Oct 6, 2009)

08 Bowtech Commander 29"dl 60# shooting a 27" 335gr Gold Tip Triple X at 285fps!!


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

My '04 Hoyt UltraElite at 59lbs, 27" DL and 320gr Fatboys does 289-290fps. Backing off to 54lbs and dropping to 300gr Fatboys should run pretty close to 280fps.


----------



## osuhunter2011 (Feb 13, 2009)

Try a bowtech 101st. im gettin one very soon and am worried it may out shoot my 82nd and it's awesome firestorm green finish. great this is that you get the ata your looking for, 7 1/4 brace and could still probably get 315


----------



## redfish (Jul 13, 2005)

osuhunter2011 said:


> Try a bowtech 101st. im gettin one very soon and am worried it may out shoot my 82nd and it's awesome firestorm green finish. great this is that you get the ata your looking for, 7 1/4 brace and could still probably get 315


Mine shoots 280 at 55# with a 350gr. arrow @ 28"...not a bad choice.


----------



## 14 ring (Jun 30, 2007)

my dl is the same as urs and i shoot gold tip ultra light pros that and a 125 grain point they weight in at 335 shooting 55 pounds and im shooting 284 the bow is a hoyt katara check one out but if you dont wanna own one dont shoot one beacuse you will love the bow


----------

